# Little Girls Dream - Marmoset Owners Scotland?



## Mummy (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have a little girl about to turn six who is obsessed with exotic animals and reptiles. She has met snakes, tarantulas, skunks, lizards, bugs etc. But she has been asking for a long time to meet a Marmoset and learn how to look after it. 

If I had the home, time & money I would build her an animal sanctuary, but sadly that is not the case! So I was wondering if there were any lovely Marmoset owners in Scotland who would be willing to introduce their Marmoset to my daughter and teach her how to look after their exotic pet? 

We are in Ayrshire Scotland, happy to travel providing its not too far (more than two hours) as I am currently expecting baby number three! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

We have a few marmoset owners on here, but I'll let them come forward if they wish.

One thing I will say is that if anyone contacts you about going to meet their 'pet marmoset' - please do not go and do not show your daughter that sort of animal keeping.

Marmosets should not be kept alone and do not make good 'pets'. They should be kept with members of their own kind and should be allowed to be monkeys, with large enclosures and preferably outside access. They should not be kept in parrot cages in someone's lounge and fed marshmallows and pasta (either alone or in pairs).


Hopefully one of our responsible owners will be able to help you out. I will warn you though that many primate keepers are very private about their collections due to the bad press and the number of people that would like to see their animals taken away from them.

Good luck!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

6yrs old...
Bit young don't you think.?


----------



## Mummy (Dec 4, 2014)

bothrops said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> We have a few marmoset owners on here, but I'll let them come forward if they wish.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this advice and welcome, yes I have heard some horrendous stories about primates and other exotics kept in the wrong conditions - I couldn't agree with you more, which is why I came so this forum. 

Peter, bit young for what? Learning about exotic animals? :|


----------



## Mummy (Dec 4, 2014)

This is my daughter when she was three, she loves animals, reptiles and bugs like some kids love football or dancing...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

my granddaughter has went about our primates from a very early age.
But you tolerate your own.
Bit much to expect a keeper to do.
unless it was one who knew her.
that's all I meant.
sorry if I upset anybody.
but I was looking from a keepers view.


----------



## Mummy (Dec 4, 2014)

Not upset at all Peter, thank you though. 

Are you saying you think the Marmoset would find the situation stressful? 
Or do you just mean too much to ask of a keeper? 
I certainly wouldn't be expecting to have this experience without paying the keeper for their time, if that is what you meant? I am unsure if it is.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Lot of responsibility for a keeper taking an unknown very young child in with potentially bitey animals in these "blame and claim culture" days!


----------



## Mummy (Dec 4, 2014)

*sigh* Yes that is what the world has come to now! Claims popping up everywhere because parents can't take responsibility, I completely agree.

I would of course be happy to sign a disclaimer. 

However can someone tell me how these animals react to new people? The last thing I would want to do is distress it, this experience is to be about learning and shouldn't come at the cost of an anxious animal.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

creatures of habit I guess. They like routine and that includes feeding. Eat early morning and late afternoon. Don't really like strangers but most will come and take treat. Belly love.But kids are a bit too excited about it.
Most zoo parks have experience days. 5 sisters you pay £5 to get to feed lemurs. Inside with them. And there marmoset enclosures allows good views. Maybe that would do.
Serious keeper wouldn't do it.
Like Andy said it may be somebody that keeps as pet.
Peter


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd also try an experience day. There would be appropriate insurances in place and staff would be police checked to work with children, so hopefully everyone would be safe.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> I'd also try an experience day. There would be appropriate insurances in place and staff would be police checked to work with children, so hopefully everyone would be safe.


The parents go with them.
They sign excepting responsibility for it.
including the animal biting.
They don't do disclosure etc for zoos.
But I agree would be good for this post.
5 sisters with lemurs is really good.
providing the kid doesn't eat the raisons.lol
I have disclosure for teaching martial arts to kids.
They can be bad enough my clubs but in my enclosures would be another thing..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Mummy said:


> *sigh* Yes that is what the world has come to now! Claims popping up everywhere because parents can't take responsibility, I completely agree.
> 
> I would of course be happy to sign a disclaimer.
> 
> However can someone tell me how these animals react to new people? The last thing I would want to do is distress it, this experience is to be about learning and shouldn't come at the cost of an anxious animal.


I'm probably a bit late to the party but thought I might be able to leave a little bit of insight, incase you should visit the forum again.


I found through working with Marmosets (I will add that I did not work with them on an ecological basis) that they're a very shy species. I imagine to have any notable relationship you would be looking at prolonged exposure over a long period of time which I don't think would be easily achieved on visits to private collections. That being said I'm not certain your daughter would enjoy the experience much. I imagine it would be quite confusing for her and maybe even a bit unnerving for the Marmoset. Although if anything, perhaps the smell (in close settings there's a definite honk of ammonia) might be enough to dissuade anyone from considering some (or God forbid one) as a pet.

Sugar Glider have a similar position at first with new faces but they do come around very quickly and are notably more forgiving than small monkeys.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Have never had an ammonia smell.? They are musky the same smell as ferrets. If ammonia smell then they could possibly be needing cleaned. They are shy but not when it comes to treats. Have visited people for first time with issues and always managed to get to see them for opinion. Stomach love.
but they do become accustomed and steady with regulars. All mine would come for locust or waxworm.
And any new members that come along steady to us quickly. My wife mire so as I work.
need to as its an expensive hobby.


----------

